# myocardial perf scan/deleted codes 2010



## Theresa Yeager (Jan 8, 2010)

I used a series of 3 codes in 2009- 78465/26 with add on of 78465/26  and 78480/26.
All these were deleted in 2010 CPT and it refers me to use 78452; however the charge amount is significantly  less for this one code.  Am I missing something??


----------



## daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

Medicare has reduced the payment for these services by 36
percent with the release of the final 2010 Medicare Physician
Fee Schedule. Other services that require the reporting
of multiple codes for a single service may be subject
to similar review and potential payment reductions in the
future.



This is from a article I've read.


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

